# Cannot WAIT To Show You Guys Professional Pics of My Blue Baby Girl, Kaiya!!



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

These were taken on October 29th and she was just a little over 6 months old. I just got them back tonight and I am just LOVING them!!!:wub:

The one of her laying on the couch is TO DIE FOR!!!

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

She looks so regal in the first picture. Simply stunning.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL pictures!


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

Very nice pictures!


----------



## itstee (Jul 15, 2011)

simply beautiful!


----------



## Rahrah (Oct 30, 2011)

Those eyes are simply memorizing!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

She is beautiful!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Beautiful dog and beautiful family. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I love dilutes. I think I say that in every one of her picture threads, but I love dilutes. I love them a lot. And I love Kaiya.


----------



## sddeadeye (Apr 5, 2011)

She is a gorgeous girl!


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

She's a really nice fit to your family! Beautiful pictures.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Really, really nice pictures. Kaiya is a beautiful girl, and she has a beautiuful family too.


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

Beautiful pics! I can't believe she's 6 months old already!


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

Lakl said:


> Beautiful pics! I can't believe she's 6 months old already!


She's actually 8 months old on Tuesday...these were taken Oct. 29th!!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Beautiful!!!! Love the family pic too! Ya'll look just like your out of a magazine. I want some pro pics dont too.


----------



## SamanthaBrynn (Sep 2, 2011)

What a beauty!! You have a beautiful family, too.


----------



## 65Champagne (Nov 15, 2011)

Great looking family.


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

You have a beautiful dog and a beautiful family!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Good looking family looking good.
With a dog to match.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

She is THE MOST beautiful dog I have ever seen. And her posed on the red couch, just so stunningly gorgeous!


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

Konotashi said:


> I love dilutes. I think I say that in every one of her picture threads, but I love dilutes. I love them a lot. And I love Kaiya.


I am right there with you- I keep offering to take her off her hands, LOL.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

She's such a beautiful girl. Those pictures really bring out her color. :wub: And what a beautiful family you have!!


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

Wow!!!!!!!!


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

Good_Karma said:


> She is THE MOST beautiful dog I have ever seen. And her posed on the red couch, just so stunningly gorgeous!


Awww.....that's SO nice of you, Leah!!! All of your comments are SO nice!! 

I'd love to tell you how she calmly jumped up on that couch and just posed for us - but this is the most rambunctious puppy we've ever owned!! So to get these 2 pics of her was nothing short of AMAZING!!! LOL 

Yes, our decor is all taupes, blacks, charcoal grays in our home - so she camouflages in with things quite well. The red couch was a GREAT thing to place her on to show her colors - cuz' she blended in with the backdrop, too!! LOL


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

The pictures (and the dog) are beautiful looks like a painting


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

gorgeous pictures !


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

These are jaw-droppingly fantastic. I am in fact jealous  What a gorgeous dog, and beautiful family!!


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

oh those are gorgeous!!!


----------



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

Wow, you have a beautiful family and a gorgeous dog!


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

Thanks again, everyone!! My breeder loved these so much she asked to put them on her website!! Did this proud momma object??? I don't think so!!


----------



## oldman9607 (Dec 12, 2011)

Those are some beautiful pictures.


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

Beautiful portraits - she is just stunning! Those eyes of hers are amazing!


----------



## Draugr (Jul 8, 2011)

Wow, impressive! How much did they cost you to get taken (if you don't mind me asking)? I have been thinking about having some professional photography done with me and my dog when my finances are in a bit better shape but I've got NO idea what kind of cost to expect.

ETA: And if you did it, kudos, you have a GREAT eye for photography.


----------

